
Venezuela Default Almost Certain, Harvard Economists Say - sidko
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-10-13/venezuela-default-almost-certain-harvard-economists-say.html
======
matt-r
Very telling that the expert quoted is a former employee of the IMF.

